# ID please



## jeff101 (Jan 14, 2011)

Can someone identify these two fish I have an idea the white one is called an albino red top but not sure. the other one i have no idea.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Both look like Peacock Cichlids, probably different species of Peacocks.


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

The one in the third pic I've had before he has a few common names The most common one I've seen is the Red top ice blue (red fined zebra cichlid i've also heard) Just a word of caution that cichlid for me was VERY aggressive killed 4 other cichlid in my tank had to get rid of him sadly, lfs took him for me. the other one is most likely a type of peacock, as the above post says, just not sure what type will try to find out.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The peacock is probably an OB peacock.


----------

